# Simple tool but its great at what it does



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought two of them last year, different colors. One is for coarse, one is for fine grit. The really work great! They fit your hands perfectly. That makes a big difference when you are hand sanding.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

I tried 6 sanding blocks and this is the best I've tried. A couple had sanding patterns on the sand paper which means the bottom is not flat. This was dead flat with just the right amount of give. Others were hard to cange the paper or wasted a lot of paper. This was by far the easiest to change with just a little bit of wasted. Very comfortable and light. Because of it's length it flattens surfaces really nicely, somewhat like a jointer plane. I wish they made a half sheet version to sand table tops as flat as possible. Made my own but not as convenient to change paper as the Preppin'.


----------



## Cwmcintyre (Nov 30, 2014)

I bought one a few weeks ago at Rockler on an impulse because it was on sale. Seemed like kind of a goofy purchase at the time. However, the thing works like a champ. I had never really given a sanding block a great deal of thought but, after using it a few times, I won't hand sand a cabinet panel without it going forward.


----------

